# Bronx Zoo Pics...



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Anaconda:









20ft Reticulated Python:


















2ft Fly River Turtle:









Matamata Turtle:









Misc Shots:




































Enjoy!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

wow Draco. you take awesome pics!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

crockeeper, would you care to verify the ID of that crocodilian? I know I'm just a newb but that specimen TOTALLY looks like a crocodile to me. Aren't american alligators black/purplish? And just check out the snout! That totally screams crocodile to my eyes...

that anaconda is just totally badass. I wouldn't mind some clarification on the physical differences between large pythons and large boids (did I spell that right?), either.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ok honestly either draco mislabled the animal, or the zoo mislabeled the animal, but it would take nothing short of a pro to convince me that that is anything but a crocodile. Now I have no clue what the species is, probably nile or american based on my pitiful knowledge base.... but its definitely a croc, not a gator


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Great Pics


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> ok honestly either draco mislabled the animal, or the zoo mislabeled the animal, but it would take nothing short of a pro to convince me that that is anything but a crocodile. Now I have no clue what the species is, probably nile or american based on my pitiful knowledge base.... but its definitely a croc, not a gator


I could have sworn the thing was labeled as an American Alligator...

It's not my fault if I just put down what I saw. I know nothing about them and don't pretend to, so really, I don't care. I'll even edit my post for you...how's that? Next time I'll remember to take pictures of all the ID cards too...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very nice pics!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh yeah Those Pics are sick, You have some Insane skill with the Camera Dracofish, Nothing like me and My shitty 2.0 Megapixel camera, that I can't figure out how to use!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Draco, my compliments with your pictures, and thank you for sharing them.
As far as labels in zoo's...sometimes wrong labels are left up accidently and it is all together possible that it was indeed labelled incorrectly.
It is definately a Crocodylus species, I will look at the picture in detail and tell you what species when I have more than a second to address. The Varanus prasinus pic was very nice as was it very nice for you to put the size with the Fly river turtle...keep up the terrific picture taking!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

excellent pics, thanks


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks guys!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

its nothing to get defensive about, i was merely trying to sort out some of my confusion


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

You take some of the best pics i have seen.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

god dam thats great photo work


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you are the master of photos









man those are some sweet reptiles


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Draco, and who ever else was interested, the picture is of a Cuban Crocodile, _Crocodylus _ _rhombifer_.
I was hestitant in offering a positive ID as the pic while beautiful is not very clear of the animal for identification purposes, but I made a phone call to verify my quess so as not to mislead anyone, and it is indeed a rhombifer.....


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

those shots rule! love the anaconda, and the croc


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

cool pics


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very Nice pics








As usual


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

those are beautiful pics


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks guys and thanks for the ID CrockKeeper. Like I said, I know next to nothing about them, I just take nice pics! The only herps I know about are my Beardies and Iggy, that's it.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Great pics, I love the _V. prasinus_. Has anyone here ever worked with them before?

-PK


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

wow great pics thanx for sharing


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Im going to be honest, that tree frog pic is stunning.









lighting, shade, color...






























i would like to know if you want to come over to the ol' casa to take pics of my fish so you can add more to your collection
















that would be pretty cool to have a professional photo of your fish on display though!

... im actually serious, if you live nearby, and get bored... just let me know


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I have bred prasinus, and becarri, neat lizards, kinda like keeping fish, set em up and keep yer hands out and off and they do very well....


----------

